# 2009 Opal - a crit only bike?



## monchero (Apr 26, 2011)

Hello to all,

My first post on the forum. 

I'm looking into buying a used '09 Opal with full dura ace groupset and wheelset (FSA carbon crank) and what I assume is an otherwise standard build.

My riding would include a little of everything...hills, plenty of flats, typically 30 miles or less with the ocassional longer ride thrown in. I'm a 155-160lbs.

All the research I've done describes the Opal as a crit bike...and I don't imagine I will be doing any crit races. In your opinion, is that description just "magazine review" fluff, or should I pass on this bike because it is truly a one trick pony? 

Any experiences you have to share would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## RussellS (Feb 1, 2010)

I have a 2009 Opal frame. The 57 size with the 57.0 cm top tube. It is very twitchy. Very twitchy. I cannot ride it no hands. Every other bike I own can be ridden no hands. But not this one. With hands on the bars it rides fine. Fairly light. Long rides, short rides, climbs, flats, etc. its fine. If I knew then what I know now, I would not buy the frame. Handling is not right.


----------



## amos (Apr 7, 2006)

I had an '09 Opal until I upgraded to the new Orca this year and absolutely loved it. Stiff, crisp handling. Like the previous poster I was also on a 57cm but there were no handling issues at all (he must have set-up or something else going on with the bike), very predictable and responsive. It is a stiff ride and gives more "feedback" from the road than the Orca but your wheelset can also play a big roll in that.

I think the "crit bike" label was used as a way to try and differentiate the Opal from the "ride 200km in a Grand Tour" Orca.


----------



## monchero (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks for the information. My first test ride was on an '03 S-Works E5 set up to be a guy's crit bike. On a slow descent it was very twitchy, but was fine otherwise. Under race conditions it may have been very sharp handling. Great bike, but not confidence inspiring.

Steve


----------



## Yeti guy (Feb 16, 2010)

Can't speak for the Opal, but I have a 09 Onix which I think has the exact geometry as the Opal with the difference between the two being the carbon layup. Correct me if I'm wrong here though.
My Onix is very comfortable on long rides, I can feel and hear the road but it is compliant and just a great blend of comfort and no flex that I can inflict on climbs or sprints. I haven't experienced any of the twitchyness mentioned, great handling bike.
Makes me want to try an Orca for the heck of it just to see if riding can get any better.


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

I have the 2008 Opal (before the redesign) and it is a great bike. It is very quick handling, and if you have too much of your weight to the front of the bike due to poor fit it would be twitchy. It isn't the most confidence inspiring bike on fast downhills, at least compared to my Roubaix. 

That said, even the 2008 is comfortable enough for long rides and it is very fast. Unlike the earlier poster, I can ride it no hands for long enough to eat a snack or clean my glasses, but it isn't quite as stable as other bikes (again the Roubaix comes to mind.)

That said, I think it is a sprinters bike. Stiff and quick steering. I would say to skip it if you plan on the majority of your rides being 3+ hours. If you do mostly 30 milers as you said, I think it would be a great bike for you.


----------

